# Moving to Newcastle upon Tyne



## janus911 (May 11, 2009)

Hi Guys

I am new to the forum. I had a few questions about moving from Australia to NUT. 

1. In terms of renting, what are some places that are safe to rent. I have a family with me. what kind of rent would I expect? What are some of the council charges I can expect?
2. I would like to take my car from Australia. What are some of the charges or procedures that I have to go thru to ensure that I can drive my car in the UK? I have a full Australian license.
3. Can i Use my electrical appliances (e.g TV, Fridge, computer) in the UK? I know that this question has been asked to death.
4. What are some reliable freight companies that I can use to move my stuff? 

Cheers and have a good one

AP


----------



## beaucoupnice (Jun 21, 2009)

The city itself - Newcastle-Upon-Tyne. Jesmond is close to the city and a good place. Gosforth is a little more further out and good too.

for rent checkout rightmove.co.ukUK's number one property website for properties for sale and to rent UK's number one property website for properties for sale and to rent and search those areas.

council tax - depends on house type banding and location. Ours is around £900 per year for a 2 bed ground floor flat 10 mins frim city.

Need an international license if here temporarily. leave car at home its not worth the hassle.

yes to electrical. just buy a ****load of adaptors including multi plug ones

we moved over using Pickfords from Perth - they were awesome. We had a quote 6 yrs back for £1000 for the car alone.


----------

